# Two tiels one biting



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

We have two tiels Georgie we have had since June last year and we brought Sammy home in December. They are getting along quite nicely still in seperate cages. The problem is with Georgie whenever I ask him to step up bites me he will let me scratch him and he will sit on my shoulder but the minute I ask him to step up he bites me he drew blood today. I have noticed over the last month he prefers to be with my husband, which is fine with me but I don`t want him biting me I can`t get him back in his cage without him attacking me. Could it be a jealousy thing because of Sammy? I try to spend equal time with them both. Or has he switched his loyalties to my husband? he is about nine months old.

gforce


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh he's going through the terrible tiel stage!! Having gone through that with Dooby for about six months, I can tell you the only way to deal with it is to be firm and take charge. I just gritted my teeth and went for it, when he goes to bite you, keep your hand moving towards him, use a clenched fist (not to hit him with lol) it's difficult for them to grab flesh then. Even though Dooby is a little darling again now, I am still a little bit wary of offering him just my fingers to step up on. I offer out the whole of my hand and that's fine by him. Dooby would do aerial attacks on me and Darryl, my partner, he was a demon, but gradually after standing up every time I went to get him to step up, being taller than him and just literally taking charge, he's been back to his usual loveable self. Hope that helps a little bit, I think most of us on here have been through that with our birds at one point or another.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Plukie, hopefully it is just a stage he is going through.


----------

